# O scale Coaling Tower



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi All
This probably has been addressed before. Have been beating my head against a wall trying to find a craftsman Kit for an O scale Coaling Tower. Gloor Craft had a nice one, but they are long gone. Golden Gate Depot had a nice one also, but the owner tells me, they are long gone also. He _is_ thinking about putting them back in production again, providing that his costs are permitting.
Any suggestions from anyone is appreciated.

Patrick


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Walther's ? Ever try it?

Coal mine


Coal search result


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

T -Man
I have looked at Walthers and many years ago I modeled HO and had quite a bit of their merchandise. I have decided to go up to O scale ( the eyes arent what they used to be. You're suggesting the coal mine as an alternate yard coaling tower? I'm thinking
about working on the yard right now. Maybe a branch line coal mine later.
Patrick


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is what your looking for right?
(Before you get too excited about buying one, at the end it says no longer available)

http://www.raggstoriches.biz/DUTsidepage.html


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Big Ed
Yes that's what I'm looking for. Too bad I decided to switch to O scale so late. I missed all the great models that were produced years ago. This one is beautiful.
Patrick


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the only choice you have is to scratch build one.
I have been searching and can't find much. 
How good are you scratch building?

Here is one someone made for S then added the top to make it O size.










I think they sell or used to sell plans?
I didn't really look into exactly what they do, maybe they build them?

That came from here,
http://www.modelbuildingservices.com/chamatower.html

I did find one more kit that was laser cut yesterday but can't re-find it today.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I did find this, an add on for the Bachmann O coaling tower,
This is just the top piece, to add on.

















 Coal Tower Topper for the Bachmann O/S scale coal tower kit.
Easy to assemble. Includes laser-cut basswood parts, plastic details, paper corrugated roofing, full illustrated instructions. Bachmann Coal Tower kit not included. 

Kit #1016 $16.95

That is from here, check out some of their other kits if you want,

http://www.mountbluemodelco.com/structures.htm


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have built a lot of Craftsman kits. But I've not tried scratchbuilding yet. Would be a new experience for me. I see that the 'topper' requires a plasticville tower to start off, then you replace the top half. Not a bad trade-off. I found this, fron Crescent Locomotive Works. But it is built up and pricey. It is beautiful though. I'd have to forego a car payment for month!
http://www.locomotiveworksinc.com/Coaling.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That comes all together or do you have to build it?

If it comes all together it might be worth the bucks. (if you have them)
You got to pay to play. 

I like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes
It is pre-assembled and stained/painted. You're right it may be worth the money.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Got one*

Picked up a nib Golden Gate Depot 100 ton Coaling tower on the bay. Really nice model. I bit the bullet for this one. Now all it needs is a good weathering... Maybe I'll leave it outside for a while!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

May I dare ask for a picture?
Please, with cherries on top?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found one is it all plastic or real wood?
Nice, :thumbsup:

This it?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

It's the same one in your picture, Ed. But it's a dark creosote like color. It's the color of the roof in your picture. I attached a link to the tower. This is the color mine looks like. All plastic. It needs a coloring and weathering. It's factory new plastic. I like it very much. Has a lot of character and its lighted inside and out. They give you a packet of chains and weights and a ladder to install yourself

http://www.goldengatedepot.com/images/ggd-coal.pdf

Patrick


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> It's the same one in your picture, Ed. But it's a dark creosote like color. It's the color of the roof in your picture. I attached a link to the tower. This is the color mine looks like. All plastic. It needs a coloring and weathering. It's factory new plastic. I like it very much. Has a lot of character and its lighted inside and out. They give you a packet of chains and weights and a ladder to install yourself
> 
> http://www.goldengatedepot.com/images/ggd-coal.pdf
> 
> Patrick


It is nice I hope it was cheaper then the one you found at Crescent Locomotive Works.
I like them and they are bass wood, the only thing that I don't like is the price. 

I don't think just leaving it sit outside will weather it right.
Take before and after pictures.........please.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW I see that one went on e bay for $190.37 plus $20 to ship.

For that price you could have got the bass wood one.
But as long as your happy, did you get it yet?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sometimes you got to have what you want. I'm sure it will look great on the layout!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Sometimes you got to have what you want. I'm sure it will look great on the layout!


But did you check out what I was referring to?

Here,
http://www.locomotiveworksinc.com/Coaling.html

For a few bucks more I would want this one for the money.
But it all depends on what he paid too.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sometimes, after searching and bidding, you make an impulse buy just so you don'thave to look and search anymore. Maybe he liked that one better? And your right we have know idea the price paid!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Sometimes, after searching and bidding, you make an impulse buy just so you don'thave to look and search anymore. Maybe he liked that one better? And your right we have know idea the price paid!


It is nice, don't get me wrong, but if the price was about the same I would have gone with the basswood tower. That is the built price they list too and it comes built and weathered.
I am still thinking about getting one.
Just what I need. 

The one he got is getting harder and harder to find and it does have some great details to it. :thumbsup:

In the end if he likes it that is all that counts, it is his RR.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I did get the GGD model in plastic. It was less than the Crescent Locomotive edition. I do prefer wood myself. I actually like both and it was a hard decision. The price was the deciding factor. But I'm glad I got the one that I have. I'll take a photo as new when I attach the weights and chains. I promise I won't leave it 'outside' for weathering!
Patrick


----------

